# My new CX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got a new toy this week. Just mounted the Urban ERT sling and Eotech on it!










Now I have 2 rifles :smt023:smt023


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I like !!!!

9 or 40 on the CX4?

now just throw up a pic of you dual weilding..... lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. It's a 9mm one - I got it to save on the ammo - 9mm is almost 1/3 the cost of the ammo for my PS90.

I used a laser boresighter to boresight it about an hour ago.

Christmas week, I'll hit the range with it.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Storm*

How much faster will the 9mm be from the Storm barrel??? I'm leaning towards a .45-just don't like the mag. capacity...I think I've heard it gains 300fps.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know the gain in velocity from the rifle barrel. Sorry.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

shipwreck,
I saw in the local gunshop a second hand cx4 full optional, burris red dot, fake silencer and more, same caliber as yours. Runs at Eu$ 700. Sure it's an attractive rifle. Could you describe its performance. Max shooting distance with reasonable accuracy? How would you rate it as a homeland defense gun (country house with acreage around)?
Same gunshop has a winchester 1894 new at the same price, in .357 mag. That would be a good companion for my revolver. Totally different from the beretta cx4 though. I know that, when undecided, you should take both, the wife ain't a gun buff though and would definitely file for divorce if I take both (well, she's sure going to complain if I take just one ).


----------

